# Iron Addict’s Challenge to YOU!



## basskiller (Feb 10, 2013)

Are you one of those guys thinking about doing steroids or PH’s for the first time? Many of you reading this who are. How do I know? I read posts on a lot of different lifting forums on a day in, day out basis, and get emails and PM’s from people all over the world and many are wondering if they are ready. Some of them have paid their dues and are ready, others are nowhere near ready, but are still probably going to start very soon. Why? They are frustrated with their lack of progress and believe the gear will be their savior. For many it will help a lot, and for many others, it will just become another source of frustration. Why? Because they don’t know how to train and diet properly and believe that adding gear will solve all their problems. AND THEY ARE WRONG! If you don’t know how to make yourself grow while training clean, gear will be a short-term stopgap that will just leave you frustrated when your cycle is over.

Here is my challenge. After you have found a solid diet and training format that actual produces good results—stick with it! And no, it will not work forever, and chances are sweeping changes may needed to be made in as little as 8 week or less if your progress is to continue. But you NEED to learn what changes need to be made to keep YOUR body responding to diet and training sooner or later. Even while on gear. Learn it NOW!

I hate giving any numbers but some type of guidelines should be established so I will again go out on a limb and state that AFTER you have found a protocol that is effective for you, and you have learned how to keep progress coming along at a reasonable pace, you train clean for at LEAST TWO YEARS. THREE PLUS PREFERABLY. That does NOT MEAN ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE THAT HAVE BEEN TRAINING FOR THREE YEARS WITH PITIFUL RESULTS ARE READY! It means you have paid dues doing effective training and KNOW how to make your body respond and have done so on a solid basis for at least 2-3+ years.

Anyone that reads my stuff knows I am not ant-steroid/PH. But I am against people doing thing ass-backwards, which is what the guys are doing who are using gear to cover faulty diet and training. I waited until I was 235 and fairly solid before I tool the plunge, and yes, it took me a damn long time to get there, but I’m glad I waited. Being a trainer of course I am going to recommend you find a good trainer to help you out if you are struggling as it can save years of time, but trainer or not, you need to get your priorities strait before you make a mistake that can be hard to turn back from.

Do you REALLY need to use bodybuilding drugs? This answer will greatly vary depending on what you want your physique to look like. The chances are slim for the average guy, with average genetics to build even a mid-level competitive physique without them, but MOST guys are not really looking to be that big anyway. Most guys want a lean strong looking physique that will turn heads wherever they go, and want to be able to take their shirt off and be proud. And you don’t need 19-inch arms to do that.

Take the time and do it right!

That is my challenge to you, are you up to it?


Iron Addict


----------

